# BfGoodgrich KM2 vs Nitto Trail Grappler MT



## mallarddrake (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a 04 Chevrolet Z-71 Ext.Cab. I have 285-70-17 BfGoodrich AT on it right now.I have had nothing but BFG AT on my tuck. Looking to up grade to a more aggressive tire, with a good wear. Ive gotten 58,000 out of my BFG'S. Im trying to decide on which tires to get out of the BFG KM2 or Nitto Trail Grappler MT. Just wanted to get someones input who has ran both or has them on there truck.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Have the Terra Grapplers on mine now (F350 w/4"lift on factory 20's) and are smoothe as hell compared to the Trail Grapplers I had before. I only got about 40k out of them and got rid of them with 25% left. I'm a bit older than you and maybe I don't get off to the aggressive feel/look as before but the Terra's have been a much better tire for me.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My luck with Nittos is, they're soft, very soft. They grip very well on all surfaces wet or dry. BUT, don't wear for smack.


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> My luck with Nittos is, they're soft, very soft. They grip very well on all surfaces wet or dry. BUT, don't wear for smack.


x2

Just switched my wife's Z71 Tahoe from the Nittos to Cooper Zeon LTZ. Hers are 305/50/20's. The Zeon looks very similar to the Terra Grappler, so if you're looking to go more aggressive, they might not work for your application. Only have about 1000 miles so far, but the ride is noticeably better, and I had a hard time finding any negative reviews about the Coopers.

Last but not least, the Coopers run about $200.00 each versus the Nittos at closer to $300.

Good luck...Q


----------



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

Went through the same decisions recently with my CJ7. Ended up with the Goodyear Duratracs. They ride great and aren't noisy. They are a cross between an AT and a MT. Aggressive sidewalls with a tread that will hold up longer on the highway.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*BFG's*

KM2 Not loud, grip great, and dont turn in to monster mudders after 10k miles I would stay away from cooper cause 2 guys at work went with them and even with new trucks and a good align. tires are chopped big timesad3sm (to soft) I have them on my 97 Z-71 and 97 Jeep. Lov'em


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I have the 305 60 18 KM2's on my f150 now. I have them on stock rims and I really like them. Not loud at all and the only time I notice them is when im driving without my radio on and are paying very close attention to hear them..which is close to never.

However below 7 mph there is a slight vibration from the lugs, but thats what you get with such an aggresive tire. For my next set I do want a smoother riding tire though


----------

